# s'investir dans / s'y investir



## claudie

*s'investir dans / s'y investir*

Peut-on dire "invertirse enteramente" ?


----------



## jester.

Oui, je crois que ça serait une bonne traduction.


----------



## Clicko

Yo diría : *implicarse /emplearse / *_*ocuparse* a *fondo / por completo *_(Alguna de estas alternativas)


----------



## Petitegirl

Tengo esta oracion: "Il aime son travail et considère son job comme intéressant et *s'y investit*". Pueden ayudarme a traducir la parte en negrita al español?
Aquí está mi attempt:
"Le gusta su trabajo y considera que su empleo es interesante y ..."


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

"se involucra en ello" existe en español ?

Si existe, eso es mi propuesta. Un saludo


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Si, si que existe. Al pie de la letra dice "*invierte en ello*", luego s*e involucra*, *apuesta por*...", son traducciones correctas.


----------



## Adidi

Hola todos !

Cóme se traduce en español la expresión francesa "s'investir (à fond) dans un projet" ?

Invertirse, investirse, participar, tomar parte en ?  

Gracias !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flipemon

Podría ser "sumergirse en un proyecto" , en el sentido de estar totalmente entregado y muy metido en él


----------



## eklir

o: dedicarse de lleno a un proyecto/ implicarse (totalmente/de lleno) en un proyecto, por ejemplo


----------



## GURB

Hola
 Coincido con eklir:
*Se dedica por entero a este proyecto*


----------



## Adidi

Hola ! 

Quisiera traducir "s'investir dans un projet" pero tengo dudas y no quiero traducirlo por "dedicarse / consagrarse a un proyecto"...
Se puede decir "investirse en..." o algo semejante ?

GRACIAS


----------



## Domtom

-
Creo que es invertir en un proyecto. En todo caso, investirse no creo, ¿eh?


----------



## Adidi

No hablo de inversión en un proyecto, pero del hecho de "s'investir personnellement dans qqch"...

Pero bueno, no importa lol porque acabo de darme cuenta de que esta expresión es familiar jeje, es una falta común... mejor decir "s'impliquer dans un projet" !
Pero no quiere decir "investir dans..." !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Dedicarse*, me parece bien.


----------



## Domtom

-
Pues si la expresión no era muy "católica", ¿cómo iba yo a interpretar bien?


----------



## Adidi

Pues quiere decir "s'impliquer dans qqch", entonces se imagino que se puede traducir por "implicarse / involucrarse en".


----------



## tangerine69

yo diria Implicarse a fondo. Lo demas, no me parece acertado


----------



## swift

tangerine69 said:


> *Y*o dir*í*a "implicarse a fondo". Lo dem*á*s, no me parece acertado*.*


 
Bonsoir,

Pourquoi "ocuparse por completo" ne serait pas correct?

À plus,


swift


----------



## tangerine69

Parce qu'on peut s'occuper à fond sans s'impliquer. S'impliquer exprime une idée d'aller un peu au dela.


----------



## GURB

Hola
_implicarse a fondo_ me parece bien pero también *dedicarse a fondo* pero seguido de un complemento: dedicarse a fondo a una tarea


----------



## swift

GURB said:


> Hola
> _implicarse a fondo_ me parece bien pero también *dedicarse a fondo* pero seguido de un complemento: dedicarse a fondo a una tarea



Siempre oportuno, Gurb.

También me gusta: dedicarse de lleno.


----------



## FRAGUA

Hola,
*involucrarse a fondo en un proyecto* es otra posibilidad.


----------

